# Tips On Making a Better T-shirt, Heat Press Print



## ryandoede13 (May 8, 2016)

Hello, I was just looking for tips to make my heat press come out with a better print and make our shirts more attractive. Here I have a picture of one of our first prints:
Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload

As you can see the transfer section of the shirt is very obvious and is obvious in feel as well. How can I better "blend in" the design with the shirt. Does this one looks like it needs to be placed under the press for a shorter amount of time? Longer? Higher or Lower Temp?

The biggest issue we have is that many of our designs are very complex so when we print them, its hard to cut out all of the background. In the picture I pasted a link to, the Jellyfish picture is really cool and nice. I just want to get rid of much of that background as possible, because now it looks blocky and awkward. That background is the darkest black there is, yet it seems shiny and lighter when printed. How could I get rid of some of the background, (because even if there was no background, the transfer would show)? What tool or tools or techniques could I use? Or is there just no way out and I have to cut as much out by hand as possible?

I use a PowerPress Industrial-Quality Digital 15-by-15-Inch Sublimation T-Shirt Heat Press. My Printer is an Artisan 1430. JetDark Black Transfer Paper. 100% Cotton Gildan Shirts
Thank You for your help!


----------

